# Michellin Camping spec 72 front 79 rear - is that right



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I just aquired a 2009 van on a peugeot boxer. there is a label on the inside of the passenger doors giving the tyre pressures which are 

Max gross weight 3,500kg

Front 72 psi
rear 79 psi

This seems excessively high to me but I wondered if anyone else had this on their vehcle. When supplied from the dealer (not new) it has 60 front 65 rear.

Anyone else come up against this

Phill


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It seems right if the tyres are 217/70 R15 Load Rating 109 at 2t rear and 1.8t front axle loads. I have a similar sticker on my Fiat front 5bar and rear 5.5bar which equates to your psi ones. Ray


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers Ray
seems a bit high but if thats right then i have to get the compressor out.

Phill


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

I phoned the Michelin advice line on 08453 661 535 a couple of years ago and quoted the maximum axle weights and my actual loaded axle weights and they gave me tyre pressures for each axle.
John


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

drcotts said:


> I just aquired a 2009 van on a peugeot boxer. there is a label on the inside of the passenger doors giving the tyre pressures which are
> 
> Max gross weight 3,500kg
> 
> ...


The labels on the inside of the door are usually maximum advised for the tyres fitted.

Mine are 60 front and 65 rear. Maximum advised 80 psi


----------



## roger20 (Aug 14, 2006)

We have a 2008 Autotrial Tracker with a MGVW of 3500kgs and sometimes run close to this limit when fully loaded.

After checking front and rear axles weights on a few occasions and having read other posts on this subject I now run at 52 front and 63 rear. Ckecked after running at 60-70mph in warm/hot weather and the tyres never seem other than warm so I am quite happy with these much lower pressures.

I did go to Continental and got some rather confusing advice but In arriving at my figures I also took into account what I had been told previously for Michelin camping tyres.

I should add that my front figures came out nearer 47psi but I added 10% because I had read that this took into account additional loading when braking.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

teljoy said:


> Mine are 60 front and 65 rear. Maximum advised 80 psi


Mine too Tel. 

Our van is the same as yours, and we find that just about right. Any softer might be a bit "iffy", and harder than that gives a very harsh and rattly ride.

I've never checked with a tyre company though - have you?#

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are 60 front and 65 rear. Maximum advised 80 psi
> ...


No I haven't Dave, but have read a lot on here from those who have which has been very useful. I have the same comment as you about the ride. Apart from those blessed window blinds (rattle,rattle) .

Terry


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I sent Michelin an email last May asking for recommended pressures for 
215/70 R15C XC Camping Tyres. After I received the first reply I queried the 80psi for the rear tyres because previously I'd been quoted pressures much lower. 
The second email is their explanation. 

Dear Sir, 

Thank you for your recent e-mail. 

We have allocated your message the reference number indicated within the title. If you need to contact us again regarding your message, we would be grateful if you could include the reference number. 

The pressures that we would suggest are - Front 60 psi / Rear 80 psi. 

Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin. 


Yours sincerely 

Webmaster 
Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company 


Dear Sir, 

The pressures that we quoted for the front tyres were based upon the load of 1750 keg indicated in your mail. The rear recommendation of 80 p's is the advised pressure for CAP marked tyres when used on motorhomes as advised by the European Tyre and Rim Organisation (ETRTO). They advise this pressure because of the often uneven loading of one side of the axle compared to the other side. 


Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin. 


Yours sincerely 

Webmaster 
Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

DavidRon said:


> I sent Michelin an email last May asking for recommended pressures for
> 215/70 R15C XC Camping Tyres. After I received the first reply I queried the 80psi for the rear tyres because previously I'd been quoted pressures much lower.
> The second email is their explanation.
> 
> ...


That sounds as though they are suggesting putting the maximum in the rear regardless of size of motorhome or weight?

There have been a few posts recently about pressures and the michelin view seems to have changed and is now leaning towards the very cautious! Am I wrong in this assumption?

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

teljoy said:


> No I haven't Dave, but have read a lot on here from those who have which has been very useful. I have the same comment as you about the ride. Apart from those blessed window blinds (rattle,rattle) .
> 
> Terry


Terry, do you have Seitz window arms that are the metal type with ball bearings inside which keep the window in its various opening positions? 
I thought I had blind problems but found the problem was the arms rattling. I opened then fully and inserted white grease from an aerosol through the latching holes. and the problem was cured.
Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good tip Ray.  

Ours don't rattle - yet, but the previous van was OK for a while!!

Shall certainly use your remedy if they start, and I already have an aerosol grease spray! :wink: :lol: 

On second thoughts, will do it anyway as it can't hurt and can only improve matters.

Cheers

Dave  


P.S. Better get back on topic or I shall be in the mire!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Good tip Ray.
> 
> Ours don't rattle - yet, but the previous van was OK for a while!!
> 
> ...


Dave, make sure you allow the surplus grease to drain with the window in its lowest open position. I don't want to upset Mrs Zeb 8O when there's grease on her curtains. 
Ray back on subject now.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Tyre inflation pressures be carefull. Soft tyres not only give a softer more comfortable ride but they also increase body roll. Negotiating a roundabout with a motorhome with a relatively high centre of gravity is the wrong time to find out they are too low.

My opinion OK

C.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Tyre inflation pressures be carefull. Soft tyres not only give a softer more comfortable ride but they also increase body roll. Negotiating a roundabout with a motorhome with a relatively high centre of gravity is the wrong time to find out they are too low.
> 
> My opinion OK
> 
> C.


Cheers clive
Would you believe it. Got a slow puncture on the NS rear. Took it off last night to find a screw in the tread. I,m not going to chance a repair so that another £130 for a new one. This ones only dont 6,500 miles. still thats life.

Phill


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

rayc said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > No I haven't Dave, but have read a lot on here from those who have which has been very useful. I have the same comment as you about the ride. Apart from those blessed window blinds (rattle,rattle) .
> ...


Thanks Ray, I'll check that out.

Terry


----------

